# CPU Temp. Woes Urgent............



## navjotjsingh (Apr 13, 2005)

Three questions-------

-------------

What are the prerequisites in a Processor and a Motherboard so that I can 
monitor my mobo, hdd and cpu temp. plus cpu voltage, fan speeds and alter them to my needs?

-------------

-------------

I currently have Intel Pentium 4E-2.4GHZ Processor with Intel Sea Breeze D845GVSR Motherboard with 64mb Onboard AGP(Intel i845GV Chipset)

Speedfan 4.22 only measures my 2 fan speeds and hdd temp. Also I cannot modify my fan speeds.

Screenshots of Speedfan 4.22 posted here.

*img182.exs.cx/img182/3123/sf17xh.th.jpg

*img182.exs.cx/img182/43/sf28wq.th.jpg

*img182.exs.cx/img182/3493/sf34uj.th.jpg

So Is there something missing in my PC or it is normal. I searched the forum and founfd that in a post it was written that no special sensors are required to monitor cpu temp. then why it happened to me. Even Intel Active Monitor does not monitor my CPU Temp and even fan speeds.

------------

Also my CPU fan keeps running all the time and makes very large noise. Since I am unable to measure my cpu tempearture, i can't describe it.

Fan Speed 1 and 2 reported by Speedfan as 29rpm for both. I recently bought new Seagatte HDD(80GB-UATA Interfase/UDMA66 Mode Enabled) and its temp. is reported as 40 or sometimes 38 degree Celcius.I sometime tried to touch some components to feel if it was so hot but everything appeared normal.

I cannot modify my fan speed. I recently cleaned my whole PC and is kept open for more cooling. This problem remained with my older HDD.

How can i stop the fan. 

Also my PC Vendor came up with a classic excuse - All P4-2.4GHZ PC has same problem. Their fans are not correct. You will have to replace your Intel fan with a local one.

Also tell me the name with comapnies of some good CPU fans.

-------------


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 14, 2005)

anybody listening?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 14, 2005)

from 11 people none?


----------



## swatkat (Apr 14, 2005)

Get FreshDiagnose to know more infor about your Hardware and Software System.
*www.freshdevices.com/freshdiag.html

And, use MotherBoardMonitor to see the CPU temperature, Fan Speed etc.
While installing MBM, it asks something like "Read from E4 and E5 addresess from Motehrboard", you choose the option _"I will enable if i need it"_. And after installing it, it asks to choose the motherboard you have, from a list. If your motherboard is not in the list, then click "Cancel".

Then run the MBM from either Desktop icon or Start> Programs. Then Right-Click MBM icon in System Tray and choose "Settings". This opens up the Settings Window of MBM.

1] Temperature Settings:-
Click "Temperature" button in the Left Pane.
Choose *Sensor 1* from *MBM sensor* drop down list.
Then choose one sensor, mostly LM78, from the *Should Display Board Sensor* drop down box.
Then choose *Sensor 2* from the *MBM sensor* drop down list. Then choose the any other sensor (except "None" and "Custom" and the sensor chosen in the above step) from the *Should Display Board Sensor*.

Repeat the step until all the BOARD SENSORS (generally there will be 3 to 4 board sensros, like LM78, LM78-TekrameProbe, LM78-Standard etc.) are assigned to MBM SENSORS (except "None" and "Custom").
*Clcik "Apply" button in the Bottom Left Pane.*

2] Fan Settings:-
Click *Fans* button in the Left Pane.
Choose *Fan 1* from *MBM Fan Sensor* drop down list. Then choose one sensor (generally this will be LM78-1) from *Should Display Board Sensor drop down list.
Then choose Fan 2 from the MBM sensor drop down list. Then choose another sensor, generally LM78-2, from Should Display Board Sensor drop down list.
Continue assigning all the Fan Sensors of MBM to Board Sensors (generally 3 to 4 board sensors will be there, like LM78-1m LM78-2, LM78-3 etc.), except "None" and "Custom" Options.
Clcik "Apply" button and exit from MBM Window.

Voltages and CPU settings are set automatically by MBM, and there is no  need to set them.

Inorder to know the Motherboard information, right-click on the MBM icon in System Tray, and click Dashboard in the Menu.
This will open up a display which contains CPU speed, Voltages, Temp, Fan Speed etc.

*mbm.livewiredev.com/*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 14, 2005)

Motherboard Monitor detects nothing. Only 2 options - None and custom are shown everytime. 

Sorry, MBM 5 did not help. Please look into my other 2 questions too.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 16, 2005)

From 49 people only 1 could answer me. I thought we are in a forum.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 16, 2005)

get the latest version of speed fan.. 

*www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

and m8 use fresh diagnose it shld help u..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 17, 2005)

No the latest version of Speedfan and Fresh Diagnose does not help. I wanted to ask that is it possible that a mobo does not have the sensors for such measurement? Plz look at my original Qs.


----------



## swatkat (Apr 17, 2005)

If the Temp is displayed in BIOS, then you have the Mobo Sensors. Those software may not be recognising them.
Try Everest Lavalys Free version


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 17, 2005)

where i should look for temp in my bios. please clarify more. Also i have used Everest software but it does not help.


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 17, 2005)

u can see them at system monitor in ur bios for more on this pls do some home work by checking ur bois or mobo manual instead of frowning on other members


----------



## swatkat (Apr 17, 2005)

Go to BIOS by pressing DELETE key, there you will have a section like _Hardware Features_ (or something similar to that).
Try this tool called CPUCool


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 18, 2005)

i do not have a temp section. Actually i considered temp as temporary instead of temperature and that's why i could not understand before.

Now that means i cannot find my cpu temp. Are there sensors available in the market as separate and if yes please post details about such sensors.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 18, 2005)

tell me the firm and model no of your mobo. All mobo starting from the 440BX,810 onwards have the temp measurment system. pl post your mobo details


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 18, 2005)

My Motherboard Specifications

Intel D845GVSR
i845GV Chipset
Intel 82802 Firmware Hub Device


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: CPU Temp. Woes*



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> What are the prerequisites in a Processor and a Motherboard so that I can
> monitor my mobo, hdd and cpu temp. plus cpu voltage, fan speeds and alter them to my needs?



  
alter it???? alter CPU core voltage according to ur needs????? 
not a desirable thing to do paaji!!



> Speedfan 4.22 only measures my 2 fan speeds and hdd temp. Also I cannot modify my fan speeds.



speedfan will monitor ONLY fans conected thru ur motherboard nd not thru SMPS ... 




> Also my CPU fan keeps running all the time and makes very large noise.



CPU fan SHUD always run .. try removing it for half an hour...nd u'll be rewarded with a fried CPU ... !!




> How can i stop the fan.



   
thats the first time iam listening to sumone who WANTS TO STOP THE FAN ???????


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: CPU Temp. Woes*



			
				grinning_devil said:
			
		

> alter it???? alter CPU core voltage according to ur needs?????
> not a desirable thing to do paaji!!


I dont mean altering all of them. Added only for etc. The Speedfan does not show any button for changing any property. That is abnormal.



			
				grinning_devil said:
			
		

> speedfan will monitor ONLY fans conected thru ur motherboard nd not thru SMPS ...


It is not monitoring temp of my cpu. What for it.



			
				grinning_devil said:
			
		

> CPU fan SHUD always run .. try removing it for half an hour...nd u'll be rewarded with a fried CPU ... !!


That noise is unbearable and is audible in the adjacent room. It sounds like a plane. Don't you think it is abnormal.



			
				grinning_devil said:
			
		

> thats the first time iam listening to sumone who WANTS TO STOP THE FAN ???????


Sorry i meant that i should be able to slow down or change my fan's speed.


----------



## othikata (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi

First of All is your PC giving u any problems?

The sound in P4 Prescott is usually high compared to other Penitum.

The type of cabinet you are using can also add on to the cpu fan noice.

Check randomly for the accumulation of dust on the CPU fans.

You can add one more fan in the cabinet if the CPU is generating more heat.

99.9 % of the mother boards has the temperature monitors in BIOS. You sould consuly your mother board manual or ask the vendor who has supplied you the PC.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 19, 2005)

othikata said:
			
		

> Hi
> First of All is your PC giving u any problems?



No Problems.



			
				othikata said:
			
		

> The sound in P4 Prescott is usually high compared to other Penitum.



Guessed right. Mine is prescott.



			
				othikata said:
			
		

> The type of cabinet you are using can also add on to the cpu fan noice.



I have opened my cabinet and keep it directly under fan when using.



			
				othikata said:
			
		

> Check randomly for the accumulation of dust on the CPU fans.



I recently cleaned my pc thoroughly.



			
				othikata said:
			
		

> You can add one more fan in the cabinet if the CPU is generating more heat.



I am thinking about that.



			
				othikata said:
			
		

> 99.9 % of the mother boards has the temperature monitors in BIOS. You sould consuly your mother board manual or ask the vendor who has supplied you the PC.



This is the area what i will consider now.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 24, 2005)

I thought my problem, could be solved here. But i am still not getting satisfactory answers.

Also I have confirmed that my mobo does not have sensors otherwise how could all the softwares refuse to load sensors including Intel Active Monitor.

Also Motherboard Monitor 5 does not support my mobo.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 24, 2005)

Still no good replies?

Urgent Query. PLZ HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

